# Millennium BCP fails EU stress test



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Should you worry ? Here:

Millennium BCP fails EU stress test - The Portugal News


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe ECB should publish current position which is less scare mongering, personally I have no concerns

"However, BCP said last night that following a successful rights issue in July totalling 2.25 billion euros, it would not need to take any measures as a result of the European stress test, which had not taken the *first ten months of 2014 into consideration*"


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Its good to know. Much appreciated.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We have been clients for 7 years and have received the very best of attention and assistance. Far more than in UK where my bank's staff have been turned into a sales force for insurance and investment plans.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm really impressed with Millenium BCP and the service they have given not to mention I have a big soft spot for the wee lass who has attached herself to us as our English speaking, personal, banker. 

( Is it wrong to drive 8 miles to the bank to complete a transaction I could have done on the internet ? ) :eyebrows:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Generally cheaper or no charge over internet, across counter transactions dearer


----------

